# tree trunks turned black and covered in insert holes



## Visco (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope someone here can help. We lost a tree recently to lighting, according to the man that removed it after it died. There are 3 similar trees (same species) in our yard, and each now has turned black at the base just like the tree that died, however, these 3 trees appear to be sprouting now that spring is here, which the dead tree failed to do this time last year. Additionally, there are what look like little insect holes covering these trees.

Here I've posted a photo of each tree, and 1 close-up photo of the insect holes:
http://postimg.org/gallery/xk0v605m/

I'm concerned for the health of these trees. Without them my front yard will be an empty field. If anyone has any advice or experience to share, I be grateful.

Thanks,


----------



## treeseer (Mar 30, 2015)

Sapsuckers. spray trunks with cayenne.


----------



## Jed1124 (Mar 30, 2015)

You definitely have some sap suckered activity. The black is sooty mold either from the sugars in the sap or scale infestation. You have some root issues as well. The top left pic has some girdling roots. The plastic around the trees is not helping. I would call an arborist (not a tree cutter) out to take a look. Air spading the root zone to look for issues with the added benefit of breaking up compacted soils might be a good start.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 21, 2015)

Looks as if it was also planted too deep um scratch that looked at girdling picture see root flare there at least!


----------

